# My MSU soil test results. Any advice???



## Moscey (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey guys.... I'm planning on using T-nex, FAS very soon. I applied 0-0-7 dithiopyr AFTER I took my soil samples. I'm planning on doing the Fall Nitro blitz in the fall. I'm planning on applying milorganite. What else should I apply based off my soil test results?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just more phosphorus than just Milo and SOP for pottasium. Use Amonium Sulfate (21-0-0) for nitrogen.


----------

